# Pfade in ant setzen



## blackstar (13. Dez 2008)

Ich möchte statt mit der Option Djava.library.path den Pfad in ant setzen.

Ich habe es über 

    <path id="projektname.classpath">
        <pathelement location=....

probiert, Funktioniert leider nicht.
Weiß jemadn rat?


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2008)

für was möchtest du den Pfad setzen?


----------



## blackstar (13. Dez 2008)

Für 2 Ordner in denen sich native code befindet.

Die Frage ist einfach wie ich die Option Djava.library.path in ant umsetzen kann.


(So ganz ist mir das leider auch nicht klar - komplzierters Konstrukt)


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2008)

Was machst du denn? ANT selbst braucht die libs wohl nicht, und zum kompilieren brauchst du sie wohl auch nicht, also was soll damit geschehen?


----------



## Guest (13. Dez 2008)

```
<java jvmargs="-Djava.library.path=${jnipath}" ...
```


----------

